# Requirements for permanent residency: NISS?



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Is there anyone here who has been through the permanent residency process recently who would be willing to share their experience, please?

In particular, I’d like to know what happens if you don’t have a NISS (Social Security number). I don’t work in Portugal, nor am I retired. Income isn’t a problem, but I can see nothing that would qualify me to get a NISS. Is it needed to get permanent residency?

Thanks.


----------

